# JSOC Is Looking for New Applicants



## BloodStripe (Jun 29, 2017)

HRC Homepage

For those who meet the following prerequisites,  JSOC is accepting applications. 

Prerequisites:

MOS: 11B, 12A, 12P, 12R, 15B, 15C, 15W, 18A, 18E, 25B, 25C, 25E, 25S, 25U, 25W, 30A, 35D, 35F, 35G, 35L, 35M, 35N, 35P, 40A, 42A, 56A, 56M, 62A, 65D, 68W, 68WW1, 70H, 74D, 88N, 90A, 91B, 91D, 92A, 92F, 92G, 92R, 92W, 92Y, 94E, 94W

Enlisted Ranks: E-5 thru E-7
Officer: 0-3 thru 0-4 only
GT Score: 100 and above


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 1, 2017)

Ah, to be young again


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 1, 2017)

I feel like this a veiled application to get into some funny colored units and task forces...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2017)

I served 3.5 years in JSOC before moving on to other things.  Hands down the best outfit I ever served with, and likely the best military organization in the world.  Several other members served in the unit as well and may be willing to share their thoughts.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 1, 2017)

Necro post but I did 7 years on the JSOC surgical team.  Best time of my career and I'm always happy to answer any questions I can.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 2, 2017)

If only that contract prime could be fixed.


----------

